# Mönch verstopft oder so ?



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
bin relativ neu hier und ein totaler neuling.
Mein Teich ca 300m2 taut so langsam auf (hab ihn seit 1.1.2010 gepachtet) nur das wasser läuft nicht in den Mönsch kann das ein das da noch was gefrohren ist oder so oder meint ihr der ist verstopft ! Als ich mir den Teich im Herbst letztes Jahr angeschaut habe lief noch alles ! Vom Mönsch läuft ein 100er Pvc Rohr 50meter zum Bach am Teich liegt es 2,5m tief an dem Bach ca 80 cm ! Der Mönsch liegt jetzt 15 cm unter wasser ! Die Wiese rundherum ist noch voller Schnee und zu 50% istr nich Eis auf dem See , der Mönsch ist seit heute wieder zu sehen !



MFG Christoph


----------



## mcrae (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Klingt so als wenn das Rohr dicht ist.
Kommt an der Bachseite Wasser raus? Ist der Mönch hinter den Staubrettern frei von Eisschollen oÄ?

Ansonsten Mönch freiräumen und wenns dann noch nicht läuft das Rohr von der Bachseite aus freiräumen.


----------



## lsski (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin relativ neu hier und ein totaler neuling.
> Mein Teich ca 300m2 taut so langsam auf (hab ihn seit 1.1.2010 gepchtet) nur das wasser läuft nicht in den Mönsch kann das ein das da noch was gefrohren ist oder so oder meint ihr der ist verstopft ! Als ich mir den Teich im Herbst letztes Jahr angeschaut habe lief noch alles ! Vom Mönsch läuft ein 100er Pvc Rohr 50meter zum Bach am Teich liegt es 2,5m tief an demBach ca 80 cm ! Der Mönsch liegt jetzt 15 cm unter wasser !
> 
> MFG Christoph



In ein 100er Rohr passt doch prima ein Plümpel (Klostopfer) :vik:


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Klingt so als wenn das Rohr dicht ist.
> Kommt an der Bachseite Wasser raus? Ist der Mönch hinter den Staubrettern frei von Eisschollen oÄ?
> 
> Ansonsten Mönch freiräumen und wenns dann noch nicht läuft das Rohr von der Bachseite aus freiräumen.


 

Ja hinter den Staubretter ist es Eisfrei ! ob wasser aus dem Rohr wasser läuft kann ich nicht sehen (hochwasser) ich merke nur das der teich i mer voller wird ! hab vor sobald garkein Eis mehr da ist mit ner langen eisenstange hinter den staubretter mal stochern ob da etwas hängt !! Von der Bachseite sind es immer hin 50meter !


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Aber du wirst doch auf der Bachseite sehen können, ob Wasser aus deinem Ablaufrohr kommt?

Zieh dir mal Gummistiefel an und nehm das oberste Brett am Mönch raus!
Dann solltest du normalerweise einen Sog erkennen.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber du wirst doch auf der Bachseite sehen können, ob Wasser aus deinem Ablaufrohr kommt?
> 
> Zieh dir mal Gummistiefel an und nehm das oberste Brett am Mönch raus!
> Dann solltest du normalerweise einen Sog erkennen.


 
nein kann ich leider nicht sehen liegt 50cm unter der wasserlinie bei dem hochwasser !

letztes jahr im herbst lief es !

ich werd wenn ich stocher das brett mal entfernen !!


----------



## u-see fischer (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Sehe ich das jetzt falsch?

Wenn das Rohr zum Bach verstopft ist, läuft kein Wasser aus dem Teich. Der Wasserstand IM Mönch muss dann auf gleicher Höhe wie der Wasserstand im Teich sein.

Wo die Verstopfung dann hängt, muss der TE selber rausfinden, kann am Anfang des Rohr (also im Mönch) oder irgendwo zwischen Mönch und Bach sein.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Sehe ich das jetzt falsch?
> 
> Wenn das Rohr zum Bach verstopft ist, läuft kein Wasser aus dem Teich. Der Wasserstand IM Mönch muss dann auf gleicher Höhe wie der Wasserstand im Teich sein.
> 
> Wo die Verstopfung dann hängt, muss der TE selber rausfinden, kann am Anfang des Rohr (also im Mönch) oder irgendwo zwischen Mönch und Bach sein.


 
zurzeit ist der mönsch komplett unter wasser ! Wasserlinie 15 cm über dem Mönsch ! 

Ich hoffe das vieleicht das rohr nur etwas zugefrohren ist oder das etwas hinter den staubrettern vorm rohr liegt !


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Oh ha!

Wenn der Mönch komplett unter Wasser steht, dann geh ich mal stark von einer Verstopfung aus.
Auf der Bachseite sollte eigentlich kein Eis im Rohr sein, weil das Bachwasser das weggetaut hätte...|kopfkrat
Deshalb denke ich, das wohl irgendwas von der Teichseite her die Verstopfung verursacht.
Das könnte ein ganz schönes Problem geben, weil du da nicht so einfach ran kommst.
Wäre bei mir am Weiher zumindest ein ganz schönes Drama!|uhoh:


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Oh ha!
> 
> Wenn der Mönch komplett unter Wasser steht, dann geh ich mal stark von einer Verstopfung aus.
> Auf der Bachseite sollte eigentlich kein Eis im Rohr sein, weil das Bachwasser das weggetaut hätte...|kopfkrat
> ...


 
das wird bei mir dann auch so ein drama ! ich werd mal am WE ein brett rausmachen und von oben mit ner langen stange mit hacken drann mal schaun ob ich was finde ! Ansonsten wird mir wohl nix anderes übrigbleiben als den Teich auszupumpen ! ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Oder du legst einen Notablauf bestehend aus einem 100er HT-Rohr auf den Damm.
Dieses mit Platten beschweren!
So kannst du erst mal verhindern, dass dir der Damm aufweicht und das Schmelzwasser kann schon mal weg...


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

ja das könnte ich machen ! aber das problem bleibt ! :-(
ich sehe mich schon mit Stromerzeuger und Pumpen !!


----------



## mcrae (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

guck doch erstmal ob im Mönch, hinter den Brettern und vor dem Rohr was hängt. Am besten mit einer schmalen Harke oder Stange mit Haken damit du das was sich da angesammelt hat auch rausziehen kannst.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

ja so hab ich das vor nur werd ich gleich ne pumpe mitnehmen um besser an den Mönsch zu kommen !!


----------



## potter (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Vielleicht hilft auch ne gut platzierte Kiste Bier bei der Feuerwehr...
Die haben den Wasserstand mit ihrer Pumpe in nullkommanix auf der gewünschten höhe...


----------



## mcrae (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*



potter schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft auch ne gut platzierte Kiste Bier bei der Feuerwehr...
> Die haben den Wasserstand mit ihrer Pumpe in nullkommanix auf der gewünschten höhe...



...und auch noch ruck zuck das Rohr zum Bach durchgespült...


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*



potter schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft auch ne gut platzierte Kiste Bier bei der Feuerwehr...
> Die haben den Wasserstand mit ihrer Pumpe in nullkommanix auf der gewünschten höhe...


 
Tja gute ide aber das bekomme ich auch ohne bier hin
ich leihe mir das ding einfach aus (bin da der Chef) gg.
aber will erst mal das übel finden ! wenn ich es ja gleich mit der Stabge rausbekomme brauch ich net so ein aufgebot !!


----------



## potter (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Klar, geht ja dann in einem...
Aber da würd ich n Auge auf den Druck haben...
Wenn die mit 8 bar Wasserdruck durch n 100er Rohr spritzen...:q


----------



## MTW (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

....deshalb ist es wichtig den Mönch regelmäßig ( 1-mal die Woche ) zu kontrollieren und von Schwemmgut zu befreien.
Ich drück die Daumen, dass du das ohne größeren Aufwand hinbekommst.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*



MTW schrieb:


> ....deshalb ist es wichtig den Mönch regelmäßig ( 1-mal die Woche ) zu kontrollieren und von Schwemmgut zu befreien.
> Ich drück die Daumen, dass du das ohne größeren Aufwand hinbekommst.


 
das werde ich mir auch fest vornehmen ! jetzt wo der teich in meinen Händen ist !! 
das hoffe ich auch !


----------



## dukewolf (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Chris ich frage dich mal ganz lieb
Was für eine Art von Mönch bei dir eingebaut ist, denn dies wäre eigentlich wichtig gewesen.

Habe dir dazu einmal 3 grobe Zeichnungen gemacht, damit du verstehst was ich meine.

1. Mönch mit einfachen Rohr.
Dieses liegt im Winter offen an der Oberfläche und kann schnell an dessen Öffnung zugefrieren.

2. Mönch Oberflächenwasser.
Dieses System nimmt zwar auch das Oberflächenwasser auf, doch schützt ein Gitter,
daß Fische , Laub , oder Eis in das unten liegende Rohr gelangt.   Dazu ist das unten liegende Rohr ( Mönch - Teichsohle )  keinen Frost ausgesetzt.

3. Mönch Unterwasserablauf.
Diese Art zieht das Wasser aus der untersten Schicht. wobei das hintere PVC Rohr zwar auch dem Frost ausgesetzt ist, aber durch das wärmere Tiefenwasser, und der Wasserbewegung dies nicht so schnell wie bei 
Mönch 1. einfriert.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Ich tippe auf typ 2 oder so ähnlich nur denke ich das kein gitter eingebaut ist ! Habe heute mal gestochert ! So was wie ein gitter kann ich nicht finden ! ich werde am we den teich etwas abpumpen so das ich in den Mönsch reinschauen kann !


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

@ dukewolf


Deine drei Zeichnungen sind aber kein "Hama" Mönch ?

Der erste ist ein flexibler Rohr Ablauf den kenne ich.
Die anderen beiden kenne ich nicht?

Habe ich jedenfalls bei uns in  Franken noch nicht gesehen!


----------



## dukewolf (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

@ Chris, bin gespannt an was es lag.

@ Gü...  
Was ist ein Hama Mönch ? |bigeyes  Kenne den Ausdruck nicht.
Zur Erklärung der anderen Arten.
Der 2. Mönch wird so benotiert, daß links und Rechts jeweils 2 offene Nuten entstehen. 
So belegt man die Vorderseiten mit 2 Bretterwänden und befüllt den Zwischenraum mit Sägemehl oder Torf.  So läuft das 
( Sommer ) Oberflächenwasser oben ab.
Trifft auf viele Karpfenteiche in unserer Region zu....Siehe mein Foto von meinen Mönch oben.

Mönch 3. Wird meißt dort eingesetzt, wo in reinen Karpfenteichen , deren Zulauf sogar im Sommer zu kalt ist.  So wird das kalte Wasser von der Teichsohle abgezogen, so daß sich das Wasser auch in der Tiefe besser erwärmt.

Sprich 1. und 2. werden meißt in warmen seichten Karpfenteichen angewand.
Und 3. in Teichen mit kalten Zulauf und tieferen Teichen.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

bin ich auch !

werd mir gleich mal ein Zollstock mitnehmen 
nen deckel und ein gitter ausmessen !

Gruss


----------



## Bungo (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönsch verstopft oder so ?*

Na dann drück ich dir mal die daumen!
An dem Weiher der über meinem liegt hat das Hochwasser einen Baum rein getrieben der den Mönch zerhauen hat... zum Glück ist dort im Moment nicht besetzt.
Ich war auch schon 2 mal alles saubermachen, es it unglaublich was an Dreck rein geschwemmt wird!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

@ dukewolf

Ein "Hama-Mönch" ist ein eisenarmierter Betonierter Fertigmönch. Der hat im Gegensatz zu deinem Mönch im Bild links und rechts je 3 Führungsschienen.Hier wird die abfließende Wasserschicht alleine mit der Vorderen Bretterreihe sowie dem durchlaufgitter geregelt.Die beiden hinderen Bretterreihen werden wie bei deinem Mönch auch mit Sägespähnen gefüllt.
Den Namen hat der Mönch von seinem Erfinder, der darauf ein Patent hat.

Hergestellt werden die Mönche in 5 Verschiedenen Größen (Rohranschluß und höhe, Sondergrößen auf Anfrage) in
Leutershausen/Mittelfranken im Betonwerk "JOWA"

In der "Fischer + Teichwirt" ist des öfteren eine Anzeige.


----------



## dukewolf (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

@ Gü.... Danke
Man hau mir doch bitte deinen Vornamen rüber, Nicks sind immer so Schall und Rauch....|wavey:
Bin doch Kettenraucher :vik:

Aber nun weiß ich was du meintest.
Je Seite 3 Nuten.
Vorne eine variable Bretterwand, in der das Gitter so eingesetzt werden kann, wie es von Nöten ist.  Oben --- Mitteltiefe --- Teichsohle --
Und dahinter die Wand mit dem Sägemehl.   Eigentlich eine super Idee ! #6 #6 #6
Danke dir , find das nicht mal so übel Herr Dübel #6
Siehe Bildanhang, was du meintest. 
Mönch von Aufzuchtteich in unserem Verein


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Genau so einen meinte ich. #6


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (1. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

so nach dem gestern hier die Welt untergegangen ist konnt ich heute an den Teich !! Habe mit Tauchpumpe 2 std gepumpt bis ich den Mönsch einigermaßen zu gesicht bekahm. dann Lange Hosen an und rein !! und jetzt läuft er langsam aber sicher ab 5cm in 30min ! das Problem ist noch nicht ganz behoben aber ich denke morgen ist er fast leer .
Als ich im Mönsch stocherte und ich so langsam was sehen konnte habe ich endeckt die Bretter sind vermodert gebrochen und haben sich quer gestellt auch vors Rohr also net nur eines !!!! und irgendwann Kahm ein leichter sog und es floss ab ! Als ich ne stunde bei 4grad Wassertemperatur raus wollte kahmen so einige ältere Personen die dann anfingen zu Erzählen was früher so im teich war das der Mösch vor 15 jahren neu gemacht wurde usw. Und die haben auch gesagt da 15 jahre nix mehr an dem Teich sauber gemacht worden ist !! Abe rdas war mir fast Klar als das Eis getaut war war der Teich voller Kraut (Das aber im Herbst noch nicht war ) so jetzt geht es morgen rund mit mähen Äste schneiden und die restlichen Bretter raushauen (die alten sin noch max 1cm stakr wenn überhaupt !!!!!)


----------



## C.K. (1. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*



> restlichen Bretter raushauen



Keine gute Idee! Was machst Du mit den Fischen die noch im Teich sind? Alle schlachten??


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (1. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Sollte nix mehr drinne sein vor 15 Jahren abgefischt und seitdem nix gemacht worden ! Und ich hab ihn seit 1.1.10


----------



## dukewolf (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

@ Chris 
Absoluten Dank für deinen Bericht in Folge #6 #6
Denke aber nicht , daß du der einzige bist der gerade Probleme am Teich hat.  
Aber auf die Ursache mit den vergammelten Brettern, wäre ich sicher auch nicht gekommen.
Nimm doch mal deine Cam mit und mach Fotos.
Ich sehe mir gerne auch andere Teiche an, denn mit Fotos kann man besere Tips geben...siehe ..
Gü. a. Pa... wie er mich aufgeklärt hat. .

Mach dir nichts daraus, denn ich konnte heute zum ersten mal wieder an meinem Teich.
Dort steht der Damm vom Teich auf 20m unter Wasser.  :c  Die Schneeschmelze hier kam zu schnell.  :c :c


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

ja werde mal heute mittag ne cam mitnehmen !


----------



## C.K. (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*



> 15 Jahren abgefischt und seitdem nix gemacht worden



Ich glaube das sich sicherlich noch Fische im Teich befinden, selbst wenn 15 Jahre nicht besetzt worden ist. Viele Leute entsorgen Fische, wenn der eigene Gartenteich zu klein geworden ist, durch Fremdeintrag durch Wasservögel kann auch noch der eine oder andere gekommen sein. 


Lass dich überraschen!


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

@Mobilcb@aol.com

Nimm bei deinen neuen Mönch-Brettern Eichen oder noch besser Lärchenholz, die halten ein Leben lang !

Mache sie auch nicht höher als 10cm, dann tust du dir leichter beim ziehen der Bretter und du kannst deinen Wasserstand besser kontrollieren.
#h


----------



## Bungo (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*



dukewolf schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts daraus, denn ich konnte heute zum ersten mal wieder an meinem Teich.
> Dort steht der Damm vom Teich auf 20m unter Wasser.  :c  Die Schneeschmelze hier kam zu schnell.  :c :c



Das konnte ich an unserem Weiher gerade so verhindern.
Unser Zufluss der im Sommer 4 Liter pro Sekunde bringt wurde zu einem kleinfluss mit mehreren hundert Litern...
Heute mittag steht eine weitere Kontrolle an.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Bilder kommen später hab meine cam liegen lassen ! So nun aber ne frage zu den Mönschbrettern ! Kann ich außer den 2 oben genannten auch Buche oder so gar ein Aluprofil nehmen komm da umsonst dran?

Und muss ich 2 bretter hintereinander machen oder langt eine reihe ?
und wenn ich 2 reihen mache muss sägemehl rein ?


----------



## Dirk170478 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Hallo Christoph,

du kannst natürlich alles an Holzbrettern nehmen, aber Eiche bzw. Lärche ist am haltbarsten. 
Geh zu einem Sägewerk und frag da nach Brettern.
Das kostet nicht die Welt!
Und ja, du solltest schon zwei Bretter hinter einander machen.
Und für dazwischen nehme ich immer Schlamm aus dem Teich.
Aber Sägespäne ist bestimmt genau so gut...


Doch bitte tu mir einen Gefallen!

Schreibe Mönsch ohne *S*. Das Dingen heißt *Mönch*! 
Das andere ist fast noch schlimmer als Harken statt Haken.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

@MobilCb@aol.com

Buche würde ich nicht empfehlen, da Buche hart ist und leicht bricht.
Alu empfehle ich auch nicht, da es sich nicht mit Wasser voll saugt und nicht ganz dicht wird.

Das mit den Bretterreien, hat ja schon "MFT-Dirk" geschrieben. Statt Schlamm empfehle ich dir aber Sägespänne, die dichten besser ab,da sie aufquellen.
Beim abdichten die Spänne immer Nass machen und fest Stopfen.
Solltest du einen Mönch haben mit je 3 Nute je Seite, dann die beiden Bretterreihen die gestopft werden auf die Seite des Abflussrohres. In der anderen können dann auch Bretter und ein Ablaufgitter geschoben werden und somit kann dann geregelt werden ob das Oberflächen oder Tiefenwasser abziehen soll.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*




	

		
			
		

		
	
          Mönch verstopft


	

		
			
		

		
	
          Mönch verstopft


	

		
			
		

		
	
          und Heute Mönch frei hab nur das Gitter eingesetzt


----------



## Sledge (2. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

...klar isser wieder frei, du hast das "s" aus dem Mönch herausgenommen, und schon funzt das...:m


----------



## dukewolf (3. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

@ Chris
Also hast du solch einen Mönch ( Mönsch  ) wie ich ihn auch habe.
Du kannst ruhig 08/15 Fichtenbretter benutzen. 
Denn Fichtenbretterabfall bekommst du sogar von jedem Schreiner kostenlos.
Diese halten auch viele Jahre.
Zum andämmen deines Teiches.
Ziehe die Bretter soweit auf, wie dein Damm es erlaubt.   Die niedrigste Stelle des Dammes solltest du als Wasserpegel im Kopf haben , und 20cm niedriger solltest du dein Mönch anstauen.
Bretter rein, den Teich fluten, und nach und nach immer Sägespäne zwischen die Bretter.
Je nach Zulauf und Wasserspiegel, immer nur 30 cm hoch die Späne einfüllen, und mit einem Kantholz verdichten.  Das selbige immer wiederholen, bis deine Dogge voll ist.
Immer darauf achten, daß sich die Holzspäne mit Wasser vollgesogen haben.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Zur Stauhöhe.
An den meisten Mönchen befindet (sollte) sich eine Markierung (Kerbe) befinden. 
Über diese markierung sollte nicht angestaut werden.


----------



## Lenzibald (3. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Servus. Und wie schauts aus waren noch Fische im Teich ?
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (3. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

nein kein Fisch weit und breit !
aber bald werden sie sich tummeln !


----------



## dukewolf (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

_*Nachtrag zu den Brettern !!!!
*_Schneide deine Bretter nicht 100%tig auf die Breite der Dogge ( Mönch ) zu . 
Und die Stärke der Bretter sollte einige Millimeter schmaler sein als deine Nut im Betonmönch.
Denn wenn du die neuen Bretter passgenau zuschneiden würdest, und diese dann in den Nuten des Mönches quellen, bekommst du Probleme beim nächsten Abfischen .   
Die Brettchen sitzen dann richtig fest !


----------



## frank 0815 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Tu dir selbst einen gefallen und nehme keine Fichtenbretter, wenn sie auch eine Zeitlang halten so halten sie halt nicht so lange wie Lärche oä. Wenn du jetzt deinen Teich besetzt, und ein paar Jahre später beginnst du dann mit der suche nach einer neuen bleibe für deine Fische, da du wieder von vorne anfängst und den Mönch neu machen musst#q. Dh. Wasser raus alles von vorne abdichten usw. Investiere jetzt richtig da das eigentlich eine stelle sein sollte an die du nie mehr ran kommst bzw ran kommen solltest wenn du alles richtig gemacht hast. Spar lieber erst etwas am Besatz#6
Gruß Frank


----------



## Dirk170478 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Also ich würde auch keine Fichtenbretter nehmen.
Man kann ja fast schon zuschauen, wie schnell Fichte bei Feuchtigkeit weggammelt!
Nimm Eiche oder Lärche und du hast viel Jahre Ruhe.
Aber Wolf hat Recht mit der Passlänge der Bretter.
Schneide die so, dass du auf jeder Seite etwas Luft hast.
Sonst ist es bei nächsten Ablassen eine Quälerei die Bretter raus zu bekommen...|rolleyes


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

ja ich habe die alten Bretter die noch ganz waren als Muster genommen zumindeste in der Länge ! Die Bretter haben 46,5 und haben trocken ca 1,5 cm luft in der nut im Mönsch . die dicke der alten Bretter war unter 1cm und die nutbreite ist 3 cm ! aber werd die 2 bis 2,5 stark machen !


----------



## dukewolf (4. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Chris damit kommst du sicher hin #6.
Die Bretter dienen ja eher dazu, um den Sägemehl Halt zu geben.   Die Dichtung übernehmen dann die Späne.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (6. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

kommt auch ne abdeckung oben auf den mönch oderoffen lassen ?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (6. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Natürlich kommt oben ein Deckel drauf.
Am besten einer zum absperren, sonnst können Fremde ja die Bretter ziehen.


----------



## dukewolf (7. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

@ Chris wie es Gü... sagte, besorge dir einen Deckel aus Eisen.
Dazu aber kein 08/15 Vorhängeschloss aus dem Baumarkt.
Das kein Scherz, denn hier wurden in unserer Ecke im Umkreis von ca. 50km schon einige Teiche über Nacht abgelassen.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (10. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

ok werd ich mir Basteln !

wie weit soll der Mönch über den Wasserspiegel schauen !?


----------



## dukewolf (10. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*



MobilCb@aol.com schrieb:


> ok werd ich mir Basteln !  wie weit soll der Mönch über den Wasserspiegel schauen !?


Der Wasserspiegel ist Relativ .
Nimm die Oberkannte vom Deichdamm , rechne  20 - 30cm dazu. Dies ist dann grob die Höhe deines Mönches oberhalb des Wasserspiegels.


----------



## MobilCb@aol.com (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

an meinem Teich ist der Damm genau so hoch wie die Mönchoberkante !!
Kann ich aber nix dran ändern .


----------



## knutemann (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Dann lass einfach das letzte Brettchen aus dem Mönch raus und schon ist der Wasserspiegel 8-10 cm unter der Dammoberkante


----------



## lausi97 (12. März 2010)

*AW: Mönch verstopft oder so ?*

Hi Christoph,
kleiner Tip von mir,laß an den seiten nicht zuviel platz,da sich die Bretter beim hochziehen vielleicht aus der Nut rauskanten,und dann nach unten vor das Rohr fallen.Bei der Dicke der Bretter solltest du nen bisserl aufpassen,denn holz quillt in der Breite,nicht in der Länge!
gruß
thorsten


----------

